# Critique please!



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone. I started grooming my dogs myself awhile back, and I'd love some opinions on how I am doing trimming the feet, which is what I find most difficult. This time I used a tutorial from the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club. If you see something that I can do better, please speak up so that I can improve. Thanks!


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks great to me! Perfect little paws


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Those look lovely<: Top left especially. 

The one on the bottom - I think you trimmed a little too close between the toes.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think they look GREAT, wish I could trim like that !!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

They look great.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> Those look lovely<: Top left especially.
> 
> The one on the bottom - I think you trimmed a little too close between the toes.


You are absolutely right. I trimmed the slippers very close 3 weeks ago so it's still growing out!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Critique?*

Can you stop by and do my three Golden's?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mind if I ask - what did you use for cutting? Thinning sheers or straights?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Look great.. Make sure you round the paws... Irregardless of the nails! But nice job!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice job!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks really good to me! Mine dont come out nearly as pretty.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> Mind if I ask - what did you use for cutting? Thinning sheers or straights?


Both. I used straight sheers to trim the hair flush with the pads and also to shape front edge. Then thinning sheers to trim the slippers. Here is a link to the tutorial I followed:
Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm just beginning to try to learn this, but I think you did a great job!!! I need to figure out how I can get my two to hold still while I learn!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

Where are you and how much do you charge?  Mine look like something Dr. Seuss drew up.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Zombo said:


> Where are you and how much do you charge?  Mine look like something Dr. Seuss drew up.


Lol that exactly what we say about Roxy's feet we call them "who" feet until she gets them trimmed. OP--you did a great job !!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you did a great job. The only minor issue is that the two back paws have quite different shapes, but overall I think his paws are looking good!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> I think you did a great job. The only minor issue is that the two back paws have quite different shapes, but overall I think his paws are looking good!


LOL! I got a good chuckle out of this. Sorry, I didn't clarify...the pictures are of 2 different dogs, one front and one hind foot each (which is why they look so different). 
Top left: puppy front paw
Top right: puppy hind paw
Bottom left: adult front paw
Bottom right: adult hind paw


----------

